# IPFW layer2 fwd



## williamy (Dec 17, 2013)

On the IPFW man page, it says like below:


> A fwd rule will not match layer-2 packets (those received on
> ether_input, ether_output, or bridged).


But if I really need this feature what can I do? There are emails about it, http://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-ipfw/2010-October/004399.html and Luiz also have a patch for it: http://loos.no-ip.org:280/lusca_bridge.diff.

*I*s it possible to put it into HEAD_? O_therwise, the feature will _be_ gone!


----------



## gentoobob (Dec 29, 2013)

First off, layer 2 isn't considered packets, it's frames.  Packet filtering only works on layer 3, those are IP packets.  I don't know much about IPFW but if you need to set filters, you'll need to do it at the MAC address level or set[]up some kind of VLAN tagging and trunk.  When you set[]up VLANs, you can set[]up ACL's.  

Hope that helps clear up where you need to go or research.


----------

